# الأمراض الوراثية



## ربيع عاطر (19 مايو 2009)

*ما هو المرض الوراثي؟ *







*متلازمة داون Down's syndrome*






*أطلق عليها هذا الاسم نسبة إلى الدكتور الإنجليزي جون لانجدون داون john Langdon Down , والذي قام بوصف أطفال لديهم مجموعة الأعراض والعلامات المميزة لهذه المتلازمة وصفا دقيقا عام 1866 م, وقد لاحظ أن الأطفال المصابين يشبهون بعضهم البعض في ملامح الوجه وخصوصا في العين التي تمتد إلى أعلى والتي تشبه الجنس الأصفر، فأطلق عليهم اسم المنغوليين نسبة إلى منغوليا، وظل هذا الاسم شائعا إلى عام 1967 م بعد أن استقر منظور العلماء إلى أنه ناتج عن خطأ في الصبغيات chromosomal abnormality ولا علاقة له بالجنس الأصفر، ومنذ ذلك الوقت وهو يعرف بمتلازمة داون.*​ 
*وقد كان العالم الفرنسي ليجون Lejeune هو أول من اكتشف أن سبب هذه المتلازمة هو وجود ثلاث نسخ من الصبغ رقم (21) عند الذين يصابون بهذه المتلازمة بدلا من نسختين عند الأطفال الطبيعيين وكان ذلك سنة 1959م. وهذه المادة الوراثية الإضافية تغير من تناغم الجسم المتوازن بدقة مما ينشأ عنه درجات متفاوتة من الإعاقة العقلية و الاختلال الجسدية.*​ 
*وتسمى هذه المتلازمة أيضا بالتثلث الصبغي trisomy, وهى تحدث بنسبة 1 لكل 800 شخص طبيعي رغم أن أكثر من نصف حالات الحمل المصابة بتثلث الصبغي رقم (21) لا تستمر ويحدث لها إجهاض, أما الذين يولدون فإن حوالي ثلثهم يموتون خلال العام الأول, والنصف يموتون عند وصولهم 4 سنوات, أما النسبة المتبقية فتكون أعمارهم أقل من معدلات الأعمار في الأشخاص الطبيعيين.*​ 



*أسباب الوفاة بسبب متلازمة داون*
*تكون العيوب الخلقية بالقلب هي أهم أسباب الوفاة, وقد توجد عيوب خلقية أخرى مثل انسداد المريء esophageal atresia سواء مع وجود ناصور بينه وبين القصبة الهوائية أم لا with or without transesophageal (TE) fistula, ومرض هيرشبرج Hirschsprung disease والذي تكون فيه حركة الأمعاء الغليظة معدومة أو ضعيفة, والانسداد الخلقي للإثنى عشر duodenal atresia, كما أن سرطان كرات الدم البيضاء leukemia يساهم أيضا في إحداث نسبة من الوفيات عند المصابين بمتلازمة داون, أما الوفيات في الأعمار المتقدمة نسبيا فتكون بسبب الشيخوخة المبكرة .*​ 
*أنواع متلازمة داون*




​ 

*توجد ثلاثة أنواع من متلازمة داون: *
*التثلث الحادي والعشرين Trisomy 21: وفيه يتكرر الصبغي 21 ثلاث مرات بدلا من مرتين ليكون عدد الصبغيات 47 بدلا من 46 صبغي في كل خلية (كما هو مبين بالشكل الأعلى) , ويشكل هذا النوع النسبة الأعلى من مجموع المصابين بهذه المتلازمة حيث تبلغ نسبة الإصابة به حوالي 95% من حالات متلازمة داون.*​
*الانتقال الصبغي Translocation: وفيه ينفصل الصبغي رقم 21 و يلتصق بصبغي آخر ويشكل هذا النوع حوالي 4 بالمائة من حالات متلازمة داون.*​
*النوع الفسيفسائي Mosaicism: وفي هذا النوع يوجد نوعين من الخلايا في جسم الطفل المصاب, بعضها يحتوى على العدد الطبيعي من الصبغيات أي 46 والبعض الآخر يحتوى على العدد الموجود في متلازمة داون أي 47 صبغي, ويمثل هذا النوع حوالي 1 % من المصابين بمتلازمة داون .*​


*معدلات حدوث متلازمة داون*​

*يزداد معدل إصابة الأطفال بمتلازمة داون من نوع التثلث الصبغي كلما كان عمر الأم الحامل أكبر, فنسبة الأطفال المصابين لأمهات إلى سن 30 سنة تكون 1 طفل مصاب لكل 900 طفل طبيعي, بينما تكون النسبة 1 طفل مصاب لكل 40 طفل طبيعي عندما يكون عمر الأمهات الحوامل 44 سنة, كما يزيد احتمال تكرار الإصابة بنسبة 1 % عند إصابة طفل واحد لأمهات إلى سن 30 سنة, أما بالنسبة للأمهات فوق 35 سنة ففي حالة إصابة طفل واحد فإن نسبة خطر تكرار الإصابة في الأطفال المواليد لهم تصل إلى 4%*​


*أعراض وعلامات متلازمة داون*
*



*
*من أهم الأعراض:*​



*وجود قيئ بسبب انسداد الأمعاء.*
*عدم خروج براز.*​
*وجود أعراض مرضية خاصة بالسمع والإبصار والنمو.*​
*تأخر الإدراك والحركة واللغة ويكون معامل الذكاء أقل من المعدل مع فقدان القدرة على التكيف مع زيادة مخاطر الإصابة بخلل للقدرات العقلية dementia من النوع الذي يحدث عند مرضى الزهايمر, كما يعانى البعض وخاصة بعد سن البلوغ من الاكتئاب أو القلق.*​
*يكون السلوك متسم بالعفوية الطبيعية, ويكون الطفل مبتهج و لطيف و يتسم بالصبر و الاحتمال.*​
*تظهر عند بعض الأطفال الصغار تقلصات Infantile spasms, بينما تحدث عند البعض من الأكبر سنا تشنجات tonic-clonic seizures.*​
*عدم انتظام ضربات القلب Arrhythmia وحدوث نوبات إغماء أو خفقان أو ألم بالصدر.*​
*أعراض توقف التنفس أثناء النوم sleep apnea مثل الشخير snoring وعدم الراحة أثناء النوم و صعوبة الاستيقاظ و النعاس النهاري و تغير بالتصرفات و المشاكل بالمدرسة.*​
*ومع أن الأطفال المصابين بمتلازمة داون تكون لهم صفات جسمانية و عقلية مميزة للمرض وشائعة بينهم إلا أن إصابتهم قد تكون خفيفة أو معتدلة أو شديدة, وفي العادة فإن النمو الجسمي والعقلي عند الأطفال المصابين بمتلازمة داون يكون أبطأ عنه عند الأطفال الطبيعيين.*


*وأهم العلامات الجسمانية هي:*​



*الرأس من الممكن أن يكون أصغر من الحجم الطبيعي microcephaly كما يكون شكله غير عادى حيث يكون مسطح من الخلف flat occiput ومن الأمام, حيث يبدو الوجه مسطح أيضا.*





​
​
*علامات العين ومنها وجود عيوب انكسار الضوء و وجود مياه بيضاء cataracts وقد يكون هناك انسداد بالقناة الدمعية و ميل العينين إلى أعلى و الركن الداخلي للعين تكون به ثنية مستديرة بالجلد بدلا من كونه حادا وقد توجد نقط بيضاء على قزحية العين.*





​
​
*تسطح الأنف و صغر حجمه و بروز اللسان, ويكون العنق قصير وعريض ويكون شكل الأذنين غير طبيعي وقد يحدث فقدان بالسمع كما تكون الأسنان غير طبيعية و يكون سقف الحلق مرتفع وأكثر تقوس.*





​
​
*ضعف وارتخاء في العضلات و أربطة المفاصل ولذلك يكون ثنى و مد المفاصل زائد عن الطبيعي.*
*قصر الأطراف كما تكون اليدين قصيرتين وعريضتين والأصابع قصيرة ويكون براحة اليد في الغالب خط واحد عميق.*








​*تأخر النمو حيث لا يصل المصاب بمتلازمة داون إلى معدلات الطول عند الأفراد العاديين.*
*قد يوجد جفاف الجلد.*
*قد توجد عيوب خلقية بالقلب وهى توجد عند حوالي 50 بالمائة من المصابين بمتلازمة داون وغالبا ما تسبب الوفاة في العام الأول من العمر.*
*قد توجد عيوب خلقية بالقناة الهضمية مثل الانسداد الخلقي للمريء أو الإثنى عشر.*
*قد توجد عيوب خلقية بالكلى أو قد توجد خصية معلقة cryptorchidism.*
*قد يوجد نقص في إفراز الغدة الدرقية Hypothyroidism أو مرض السكر.*
*قد توجد سمنة عند الذين تعدوا سن البلوغ كما يصاب بعضهم بالمرض الجوفي Celiac disease والذي يسبب إمساك وانتفاخ بالبطن وغيره من الأعراض عند تناول أطعمة بها مادة الجلوتين.*
*الشيخوخة المبكرة و تحول الشعر إلى اللون الرمادي مبكرا.*
*قد يوجد نقص بالمناعة حيث تكون فرصة إصابة المرضى بمتلازمة داون 12 ضعف فرصة الإصابة لغيرهم بأمراض مثل الالتهاب الرئوي pneumonia.*
*قد يوجد سرطان كرات الدم البيضاء leukemia حيث أن إصابة مرضى متلازمة داون تكون 55 ضعف إصابة غيرهم من الأفراد الطبيعيين خلال الخمس سنوات الأولى من العمر.*​

*فحوص متلازمة داون*



*وتشمل: *

*الفحص بأشعة صدى الصوت قبل الولادة Prenatal echography والذي قد يتم عن طريقه التشخيص المبكر خلال الثلاث شهور الثانية أو الثلاث شهور الأخيرة من الحمل .*​

*



*​
​
*سحب السائل الأمنيوسي المحيط بالجنين عن طريق الجدار البطني للأم بغرض فحصه ودراسته amniocentesis.*





​
​
*تحليل صبغيات الجنين fetal chromosome analysis.*





​
​
*فحوص الأشعة على الرأس والتي تظهر استواء عظام الرأس من الأمام والخلف.*


*علاج متلازمة داون*

*بالرغم من الجهود المستمرة لا يوجد علاج ملحوظ الأثر للتأخر العقلي المصاحب لمتلازمة داون, ولكن التقدم في وسائل العناية الطبية أحدث تحسنا كبيرا في نوعية الحياة و متوسط العمر المتوقع وذلك من خلال:*​


*تقديم المشورة والمساعدة من خلال الاستشارة الوراثية.*
*تقديم التطعيمات والعلاجات Vaccination and medication وذلك من خلال:*​
*الالتزام ببرامج التطعيم المعتادة وتقديم العلاجات, مثل هرمون الغدة الدرقية في حالات نقص إفرازها لمنع التدهور العقلي وإعطاء الأدوية للوقاية من الالتهاب تحت الحاد للغشاء المبطن للقلب Subacute bacterial endocarditis عند عمل تدخلات بالأسنان.*​
*تقديم الأدوية مثل الديجيتالس Digitalis ومدرات البول diuretics للمصابين بعيوب بالقلب.*​
*العلاج دون تأخير لحالات التهاب الأذن الوسطى otitis media وعدوي الجهاز التنفسي, وذلك حيث أن الأطفال المصابين بمتلازمة داون تكون المناعة لديهم أقل من الأطفال العاديين.*​
*إعطاء مضادات التشنج anticonvulsants للأطفال الذين يعانون من تقلصات أو تشنجات.*​
*تقديم العقاقير الطبية و العلاج النفسي و السلوكي عند وجود الاضطرابات النفسية.*​
*علاج الاضطرابات الجلدية مع الاهتمام بالنظافة الصحيحة و الاستحمام المتكرر و استعمال المضادات الحيوية الموضعية و الشاملة.*​
*العناية الملائمة بصحة الأسنان.*​
*الاهتمام بالاستفادة من برامج التدخل المبكر للأطفال فالبرامج حتى عمر 3 سنوات صممت لتحسين الطفل بالتركيز على تنمية تغذية الطفل و نموه و لغته و كلامه و نموه الاجتماعي, كما أن لهذه البرامج أثر في تحسين قدرة الطفل في الاستقلالية و الحياة الاجتماعية و تحسن نوعية حياته.*​
*تقديم الرعاية الطبية والمتابعة للبالغين المصابين بمتلازمة داون وذلك من خلال:*​
*عمل تقييم سنوي للسمع.*​
*عمل تقييم سنوي للإبصار.*​
*علاج الاضطرابات الجلدية.*​
*التقليل من السمنة و الأطعمة عالية السعرات و الزيادة من النشاط الاجتماعي وملأ الفراغ.*​
*إعطاء غذاء خالي من الجلوتين gluten-free diet للذين يعانون من المرض الجوفي Celiac disease.*​
*إعطاء المضادات الحيوية عند وجود ارتخاء بالصمام الميترالي mitral valve prolapsed.*​
*عمل التحاليل الخاصة بمرض السكر ونقص إفراز الغدة الدرقية.*​
*متابعة علاج النطق و الكلام و السلوكيات مثل إيذاء الذات و الفزع phobias.*​
*علاج القلق أو الاكتئاب عند وجودهم .*​
*تقديم العلاج الجراحي للحالات التي تحتاجه مثل العيوب الخلقية بالقلب والقناة الهضمية و استئصال اللوزتين والزوائد الأنفية عند تسببها في توقف التنفس أثناء النوم.*​

*وبصفة عامة فإن علاج هذه الحالات يحتاج المشورة و الاهتمام من متخصصين في الوراثة السريرية Clinical geneticist طبيب الأطفال المختص بتطور نمو الطفل Developmental pediatrician و أخصائي القلب و طبيب العيون و المتخصص في جراحة المخ والأعصاب و أخصائي العظام و الطبيب النفسي و المتخصص في العلاج الطبيعي و المهني و أخصائي أمراض اللغة و التخاطب و أخصائي السمعيات Audiologist.*
​


----------



## ربيع عاطر (19 مايو 2009)

*حمى البحر الأبيض المتوسط العائلية Familial Mediterranean Fever*

*حمى البحر الأبيض المتوسط العائلية Familial Mediterranean Fever*
التعريف
مرض وراثي يتميز بحمى متكررة والتهاب يشمل البطن أو الصدر.

*أسماء أخرى للمرض*

Familial Paroxymal polyserositis
Periodic Peritonitis
Recurrent Polyserositis
Benign Paroxymal peritonitis
Periodic diseas
Periodic fever
أسباب المرض، الحدوث، العوامل المساعدة

سبب حمى البحر الأبيض المتوسط غير معروف
يصيب هذا المرض عادة سكان مناطق البحر الأبيض المتوسط خاصة اليهود الشرقيين، الأرمن والعرب، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن البعض من السلالات البشرية الأخرى غير معرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض.
تبدأ علامات هذا المرض في الظهور ما بين عمر 5-15 سنة
التهاب الأغشية المغلفة لتجويف البطن.
التهاب الأغشية المغلفة لتجويف البطن.
التهاب الجلد
ويمكن أن يحدث التهاب في المفاصل
وتكون هذه الأعراض عادة مصاحبة لارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ومن الممكن أن تستمر درجة الحرارة والأعراض من 12-24 ساعة، وتختلف حدة الأعراض من دورة مرضية إلى أخرى، ويكون المصاب خال من الأمراض ما بين دورة مرضية وأخرى.

هذا المرض نادر، أما العوامل المساعدة لحدوث المرض فهي: وجود سيرة مرضية لدى العائلة، أو ينحدر أصلاً من سلالة تسكن حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط.

الأعراض

ارتفاع درجة الحرارة أو تبادل في الحرارة والقشعريرة.
ألم متكرر في الصدر
ألم متكرر في البطن
ألم متكرر في المفاصل (مفاصل الفخذين، الركبتين وغيرها)
ألم في مفاصل اليدين
تقرحات حمراء في الجلد وورم يتراوح قطرها من 2-5سم.
التشخيص والفحوصات
لا يوجد هناك فحص محدد لتشخيص هذا المرض، ولكن في بعض الحالات يمكن أن يساعد في عملية التشخيص تحليل الكروموزومات، وكذلك استبعاد الأمراض الأخرى المشابهة في الأعراض بعمل التحاليل الخاصة لتلك الأمراض بالتحاليل المخبرية والأشعات الخاصة.

المصاب بحمى البحر الأبيض المتوسط العائلية من الممكن أن تظهر عنده العلامات التالية خلال الدورة المرضية:

ارتفاع كريات الدم البيضاء
ارتفاع تريب كريات الدم الحمراء (ESR)
ارتفاع الفايبرونيجين في البلازما.
بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع في بعض محتويات الدم من البروتينات الخاصة والمحتويات الأخرى.
العلاج
العلاج الوحيد لهذا المرض هو: الكوليشسين Cholchicine

شهير اللحسه MSc
كلية الخليل للتمريض
الخليل – فلسطين


----------



## ربيع عاطر (24 يوليو 2009)

*فقر الدم المنجلي Sickle cell anemia*

*فقر الدم المنجلي (الأنيميا) Sickle cell anemia*​ 


ما هو فقر الدم المنجلي ؟​ 
هو نوع من فقر الدم الوراثي الذي ينتج عن تغير شكل كرية الدم الحمراء حيث تصبح هلالية الشكل (كالمنجل والاسم مشتق من ذلك) عند نقص نسبة الأكسجين. ​ 
وهو يشكل خطر بالغ على الأجيال القادمة وهي منتشرة في بعض الدول حيث ترتفع نسبة المصابين والحاملين بدرجة ملحوظة. ​ 






*كريات الدم الحمراء (السليمة)*






​ 
*كريات الدم الحمراء (المنجلية)*​ 







ما هي أعراضه؟
قصر في عمر خلايا الدم الحمراء يؤدي إلى فقر الدم المزمن. ويلاحظ نقص في النمو وعدم القدرة على مزاولة الأنشطة.​
ألم حاد في المفاصل والعظام. وقد يحدث انسداد في الشعيرات الدموية المغذية للمخ والرئتين.​
تآكل مستمر في العظام وخاصة عظم الحوض والركبتين. وقد يحدث أيضا تضخم في الطحال مما قد يفقده وظيفته.​
تصاحب هذا المرض أزمات مفاجئة تحدث تكسر مفاجئ قي خلايا الدم. وغالبا ما تكون نتيجة بعض الالتهابات ويستدل عليها باصفرار العينين إلى درجة ملحوظة وانخفاض شديد في الهيموجلوبين يستدعي نقل دم. ​
 

هل يمكن علاج المرض نهائيا؟​ 
المرض وراثي وموجود منذ ولادة المريض في نخاع العظام والعلاج المتبع هو تخفيف حدة المرض ولا يعتبر علاج شافي. 
لكن هناك علاج آخر كإجراء عملية استبدال نخاع العظام وهي عملية بها الكثير من المضاعفات والمخاطر وهي باهظة التكاليف ، وكذلك ليس من السهل إيجاد متبرع مناسب للمريض.​ 



ما الفرق بين السليم وحامل المرض والمصاب به؟​

*السليم:* هو الشخص الذي لا يحمل صفة المرض ولا خطر على أطفاله من الإصابة عند زواجه بشخص مصاب أو حامل للمرض أو سليم منه.
*الحامل للمرض: *هو الشخص الذي يحمل صفة المرض ولا تظهر عليه الأعراض. وهذا الشخص يمكنه الزواج من شخص سليم وإنجاب أطفال أصحاء ولكن من الخطر زواجه من شخص مصاب أو حامل للمرض مثله حيث يكون أطفاله عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض.​
*المصاب:* هو الشخص الذي تظهر عليه أعراض المرض وهذا الشخص يمكنه الزواج من شخص سليم وإنجاب أطفال أصحاء ومن الخطر زواجه من حامل للمرض أو مصاب مثله حيث يكون أطفاله عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض.​




​








​



كيف يمكنني معرفة إن كنت حامل للمرض أم سليم حيث أن كلاهما لا تبدو عليه الأعراض؟​



يمكنك معرفة إن كنت حاملا للمرض أو سليم وذلك بإجراء تحليل للدم لفحص خضاب الدم (الهيموغلوبين) بالعزل الكهربائي في المختبر الطبي.​





ما هي طريق الوقاية من هذا المرض؟
إن طريق الوقاية الوحيد من هذا المرض هو الفحص الطبي عنه قبل الزواج للتأكد من خلو أحد الطرفين من صفة المرض. فسلامة أحد الطرفين تكفي لإنجاب أطفال أصحاء.​


----------



## ربيع عاطر (24 يوليو 2009)

*أنيميا الفول*





​ 


يعرف المرض بين الأطباء بمرض نقص انزيم (GLOCUSE 6 PHOSPHATE DEHYDROGENASE )واختصاراً (G6PD). ​ 
وهذا المرض من الأمراض الوراثية المرتبطة باالجنس (لأن المورث الخاص به موجود على الصبغي X ).​ 
وهو في العادة يصيب الذكور و ينتقل من أمهاتهم .​ 
والذكور المصابون بالمرض ينقلونه إلى بناتهم ولا ينقلونه إلى أبنائهم .​ 

ونقص الأنزيم يجعل الكريات الدم الحمراء معرضه للتحلل والتكسر قبل موعدها المعتاد(والذي في العادة يتجاوز 100 يوم) فيؤدي إلى انخفاض في الهيموغلوبين (فقر دم أو انيميا).​ 
هناك تفاوت كبير في السن الذي تظهر فيه أعراض المرض.فقد يظهر مباشرة بعد الولادة فيكون اليرقان عندهم أعلى من المستوى المعتاد و الذي يصيب الكثير من الأطفال الطبيعين كما أنه قد يحدث في أي سن ​ 
يظهر المرض عادة عندما يتناول المصاب بالمرض الفول أو العدس أو أي نوع من البقوليات أو بعد الأصابة بمرض فيروسي أو عند تناول بعض العقاقير.
كما قد تظهر الاعراض من دون ان يصاب الشخص بأي مرض و من دون ان يناول أي نوع من المواد المؤكسدة كالبقوليات.​ 







الأعراض:​ 

تشترك أعراض هذا المرض بالعديد من الأمراض التي تسبب تكسر أو تحلل كريات الدم الحمراء. 
وهذه الاعراض هي فقر الدم(انيميا) و اليرقان(اصفرار الجلد و العينين )وقد يحدث تكسر الكريات الدم الحمراء بشكل حاد (مفاجئ) أو بشكل مزمن (ببطء).​ 
ولذلك تقسم أعراض المرض إلى قسمين​ 

التكسر الحاد:​ 
يسبب تكسر الكريات الحمراء انخفاض نسبة الهيموغلوبين في الدم.
ولذلك فالتعريف العلمي لفقر الدم أو الأنيميا هو انخفاض مستوى الهيموجلوبين إلى مستوى أقل من المعدل الطبيعي (المعدل الطبيعي يختلف حسب العمر و الجنس ولكن هو دائما فوق 10 غرامات لكل 100 مليمتر من الدم).​ 
و يكون لون الشخص المصاب بفقر الدم شاحب و يستدل الطبيب الى ذلك بفحص الغشاء المبطن للجفن السفلي للعين.
فكلما قل الون الأحمر في الجفن كلما دل على انخفاض في مستوى الهيموجلوبين .​ 
و عند تكسر كريات الدم الحمراء تنتنج مادة صفراء تعرف بالبيلوروبين ( Bilirubin) ويتخلص منها الجسم عن طريق الكبد.
ولكن اذا ارتفع مستوى البيلوربين في الدم(نتيجة تكسر عدد كبير من كريات الدم الحمراء دفعة واحدة) فإنه يرشح إلى الجلد وبقية الاعضاء ويظهر لون الجلد و العينين أصفر.
و ارتفاع مادة البيلوربين في العادة ليست مضرة إلا في المواليد نظرا لضعف الجدار العازل لشرايين المخ في ذلك العمر.ولذلك يجب الحذر عند ازدياد اصفرار جلد حديثي الولادة.​ 

التكسر المزمن:​ 


في بعض أنواع نقص انزيم G6PD يكون تكسر أو تحلل كريات الدم الحمراء بطيء و لا تتكسر الكريات بشكل مفاجىء.
هذا النوع من التكسر يسبب فقر دم مزمن وقد يكون مصحوب باصفرار بسيط في الجلد.
و قد لا يحدث فقر دم إذا استطاع الجسم إنتاج كمية أعلى من الهيموغلوبين تعوض عن النقص المستمر.
يحتاج الشخص المصاب بهذا النوع من التكسر تغذية جيدة خاصة من فيتامين حمض الفوليك.​ 



أسباب التكسر الحاد: ​ 
في بعض الأحيان يحدث التكسر لأسباب مجهولة ولكن بشكل عام إن تعرض الجسم لأي مادة مؤكسدة يمكن أن يكسر الدم. وإليك أهم المواد المكسرة للدم والتي ينصح بتجنبها :
1- تناول بعض الاطعمة: البقوليات بجميع أنواعها خاصة الفول و العدس و البازلاء والفاصولياء.
و تتراوح كمية المادة المؤكسدة بين نوع و آخر من الأطعمة. 
في الكثير من الأحيان يتناول الشخص كمية قليلة فتسبب له تكسر حاد في الدم وأحياناً يتناول نوع معين من الأطعمة لسنوات عديدة ولا تسبب له تكسر وفجأة تتكسر لديه الكريات بعد تناول كمية قليلة منه.
لذلك يجب على المصابين تجنب جميع الاطعمةالمذكورة وعدم التهاون في هذا الأمر نظرا للمخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها الشخص عند نقل الدم له .​ 
2- تناول بعض انواع من الأدوية: على المصابين بهذا المرض إعلام الطبيب بإصابتهم لكي يتفادى إعطاءهم بعض أنواع الأدوية ويستبدلها بأنواع أخرى​ 
3- التعرض للالتهابات الفيروسية أو البكتيرية.​


----------



## ربيع عاطر (27 يوليو 2009)

*متلازمة تيرنر* Turner syndrome*



*متلازمة تيرنر Turner syndrome *


*ما هي متلازمة تيرنر ؟*
تنتج متلازمة تورنر عن خلل في الصيغة الصبغية عند الإناث و بالتحديد عن خلل في الصبغيات الجنسية , و هي تصيب أنثى واحدة من بين كل 2500 أنثى في العالم , و السبب الحقيقي لهذا الخلل الصبغي غير معروف , فالصيغة الصبغية الجنسية الطبيعية للأنثى هي xx بينما تكون هذه الصيغة عند المصابات بمتلازمة تورنر x0 أي أن هناك صبغي اكس واحد بدل صبغيين.


*أعراض متلازمة تيرنر *





قد تكون العلامة الأولى هو انتفاخ القدمين عند الولادة

تكون الأنثى المصابة قصيرة القامة و مع العلاج بالهرمونات بشكل مبكر يتحسن الطول بشكل جيد وإذا لم تعالج الفتاة فالحد الأقصى للطول سيكون حوالي 140 سم 

يتأثر النضج الجنسي عند الإناث المصابات بسبب عدم تطور المبيضين عندهن بشكل طبيعي و بالتالي لا يحدث البلوغ بشكل طبيعي إلا إذا تلقت الفتاة الهرمونات بشكل دوائي

بشكل عام كل أنثى مصابة بمتلازمة تورنر تكون عقيمة و غير قادرة على الإنجاب

تكون الرقبة مجنحة أي هناك ثنية جلدية على كل جانب من العنق




انسدال في الأجفان

ارتكاز منخفض للأذنين

قد تصاب الكلية و يرتفع التوتر الشرياني

قد يصاب القلب

قد يشاهد نقص في السمع




قد تشاهد زيادة في الوزن 

قد يشاهد الداء السكري

قد يحدث الساد في العينين

وقد تصاب الغدة الدرقية

قد تعاني الفتاة من صعوبات التعلم خاصة في الرياضيات و قراءة الخرائط

تشوهات بسيطة في عظام اليد و مفصل المرفق

تتأثر الفتاة نفسياً نتيجة هذه الاختلافات في المظهر

*كيف يقوم الطبيب بتأكيد التشخيص ؟*
يمكن أن يشك الطبيب بالتشخيص منذ الولادة و قد تمر الحالة دون تشخيص حتى تقترب الفتاة من مرحلة البلوغ , و عند الشك يطلب الطبيب دراسة الصيغة الصبغية(عدد وشكل الصبغيات في الخلايا عند المريض) و بعد تأكد التشخيص بوجود الخلل الصبغي يتم طلب بعض الاستقصاءات للتأكد من إصابة الكلى أو القلب و غيرها من الأجهزة.

*ما هو علاج متلازمة تورنر ؟*
لا يوجد علاج شافٍ و جذري لهذه الحالة كأغلب الشذوذات الصبغية , و لكن هناك مجموعة من العلاجات التي تحاول تصحيح الخلل في عمل الأجهزة و خاصة النمو الجسدي و النضج الجنسي:



فالعلاج بهرمون النمو يحسن من النمو الطولي عند الفتاة و قد تصل الفتاة للطول الطبيعي كرفيقاتها , خاصة إذا تم البدء بهذا العلاج بشكل مبكر. و هناك مخططات نمو خاصة لمراقبة الطول عند المصابات 

و العلاج الآخر هو تعويض الاستروجين وهذا سيساعد الفتاة على البدء باكتساب بعض علامات البلوغ الجنسي كنمو الثديين و أحياناً حدوث الطمث , و يبدأ هذا العلاج بعمر 12 إلى 13 سنة عادةً. 





قد تعاني الفتاة من صعوبات التعلم خاصة في الرياضيات و قراءة الخرائط و لكن أكثرهن يستطعن الكتابة بشكل جيد و يتمتعن بذاكرة جيدة و يتقن اللغة بشكل جيد


----------



## ربيع عاطر (4 أغسطس 2009)

*متلازمة غياب حس الألم الخلقي مع غياب التعرق cipa*


متلازمة غياب حس الألم الخلقي مع غياب التعرق 
congenital insensitivity to pain with anhidrosis 
اختصاراً CIPA 



هي حالة نادرة جداً جداً و تسمى متلازمة غياب حس الألم الخلقي مع غياب التعرق و يرمز لها بـ CIPA و من التسميات الأخرى للمرض :
Congenital Insensitivity to Pain: Congenital Indifference to Pain; Hereditary and Sensory Autonomic Neuropathy Types I-IV; HSAN Types I-IV


و هي خلل خلقي وراثي غالباً يورث بصفة جسمية متنحية في بعض أنواعه و بشكل جسمي قاهر في الأنواع الأخرى ,ففي النوع الأول يكون كل من الأب و الأم حاملين للمورثة و إذا اجتمعتا حدثت الإصابة عند الطفل , و بذلك قد تغيب الحالة لأجيال ثم تعود للظهور أو أنها تحدث بشكل طفرة جينية , و في النوع الثاني القاهر يكفي أن يكون أحد الوالدين مصاباً لينقل المرض للأبناء.


سبب غياب الألم :
السبب هو غياب خلقي في الاستجابة للألم بسبب اعتلال عصبي في تفسير حس الألم و الحرارة الواردين إلى الدماغ و في الجهاز العصبي الذاتي خلال فترة التمايز الجنيني لمركز الألم في الدماغ و حسب نوع الحالة قد يكون الخلل في الأعصاب الواردة للدماغ بحيث أنها لا تنقل حس الألم و هي تسمى Congenital Insensitivity to Pain و قد يكون الخلل في منطقة تحت الدماغ في مركز تفسير الألم و هنا تسمى Congenital Indifference to Pain و كنتيجة لذلك لا يصبح الدماغ قادراً على تفسير حس الألم و لا يطلق الإشارة اللازمة لنهايات الأعصاب فلا يشعر الطفل بالألم مع بقاء تشريح الجهاز العصبي طبيعياً عند هؤلاء الاطفال , و يرافق ذلك غياب التعرق و ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم خلال فترات الحر و قد يشاهد التأخر العقلي عند بعض الاطفال . 


كيف تكتشف هذه الحالة ؟ 
تكتشف عندما يلاحظ الأهل أن الطفل لا يبكي عند تعرضه للسقوط أو تلقي الحقن خلال التطعيمات




العلاج : 

من الضروري تجنب الحوادث التي قد تسبب تشوهات دائمة خاصة الحروق و السقوط و الكسور 
تجنب ترك الطفل لوحده بجانب الطعام و الماء الحارين لتجنب الحروق 
تجنب أي مصدر يمكن أن يسبب الصعق الكهربائي 
تجنب الجو الحار و الإكثار من السوائل خاصة في حالات الإسهال 
عدم الإفراط في استخدام الأسنان لغير مضغ الطعام لتجنب فقدها 
تعليم الطفل ما هي علامات الالتهاب غير الألم كالاحمرار و التورم و تغير شكل الطرف أو العضو و السيلان و غيرها 
تعليم الطفل مضغ الطعام بشكل هادئ لكي لا يعض لسانه و ينزف 
لا يوجد علاج شافٍ حتى الآن 
 

هل يمكن معرفة إصابة الجنين ؟ 


هذا ممكن في بعض أنواع المرض بتحري المورثة المسؤولة و غير ممكن لأنواع أخرى و يجري في مراكز متطورة للأبحاث 
بعض المصابين بهذه الحالة يستغلونها لممارسة رياضات خطيرة كما يحدث في السيرك من المشي على النار و النوم على الدبابيس و هذه ممارسات خاطئة تعرض المريض للخطر


----------

